# You though the excavator unloading was something?



## nap (Jan 27, 2008)

check out this vid of some guy loading a bobcat.


Youtube


----------



## seabolt (Feb 2, 2008)

that's insane


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

WOW, now I have seen everything!


----------



## Brockster (Aug 24, 2007)

Who needs a trailer or ramps!:laughing:


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

That's ridiculous, as well as unsafe. :no:

I wonder where the engine oil was, as he had that thing nose down? :blink::sad:

One reason I won't own a Bobcat brand skid loader, to unstable, my New Holland tends to stay on all fours.


----------



## TMatt142 (Apr 28, 2006)

Sorry Tgeb.....though unsafe, ....that was pretty frigin awsome!!! I would never condone that kind of use of equipment but to watch someone do that is pretty neat. And I see people get scared backing skiddies up ramps!!!


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

cool vid, thanks


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

I have to say incredible......and I wouldn't dream of abusing my Bobcat like that...that 5 or 10 seconds with the nose down probably made the oil pump on the engine cavitate ....and what if the machine Hydraulic pump lost suction? The engine would be killed, not to mention damage to the pumps and machinery.


----------



## dlcj (Oct 1, 2007)

Thats cool. Skid steers are fun to operate. Ill have to try that sometime. Next time i rent one that is ha ha ha :whistling


----------



## funk5stacks (Mar 19, 2007)

do people in other countries not believe in ramps?


----------



## nap (Jan 27, 2008)

funk5stacks said:


> do people in other countries not believe in ramps?


with the Bobcat here, I believe as many others do that this was a dumb method of loading it. In the other vid, I suspect this is not all that unusual and the truck may be designed to be treated as such.

As to no ramps; it is normal to load and unload a large excavator from a lo-boy trailer without any ramps. That is just how it is done. Neccessity often dictates ones methods. There may be more to what we see on some video than we realize.

this makes me think of the loader hoe that climbs on top of a rail car to unload the car. Most people look at the pictures and think this guy is crazy but actually, the machine is special designed for this method. In fact, I happened to see a similar situaion in a rail yard near where I live where the railroad company had placed a mini-excavator in a similar position. I believe it was used to clean up beside the tracks as they moved from location to location. Something like this:http://www.freepatentsonline.com/6561742-0-large.jpg

http://kuvaton.com/kuvei/loading.jpg


----------



## funk5stacks (Mar 19, 2007)

nap said:


> with the Bobcat here, I believe as many others do that this was a dumb method of loading it. In the other vid, I suspect this is not all that unusual and the truck may be designed to be treated as such.
> 
> As to no ramps; it is normal to load and unload a large excavator from a lo-boy trailer without any ramps. That is just how it is done. Neccessity often dictates ones methods. There may be more to what we see on some video than we realize.
> 
> ...


i'm familiar with side loading, i have my class A cdl and have taken many dozers and excavators off the side. i just can't understand the thought behind end loading on a flatbead. it wouldn't be that hard to throw together some steel ramps vs. the rear end chasis abuse the truck endures. but whatever i think we're on the same page here.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Impressive yes, intelligent....no.

I bet it won't take long to knock the bearings out.


----------



## LNG24 (Oct 30, 2005)

nap said:


> this makes me think of the loader hoe that climbs on top of a rail car to unload the car. Most people look at the pictures and think this guy is crazy but actually, the machine is special designed for this method. In fact, I happened to see a similar situaion in a rail yard near where I live where the railroad company had placed a mini-excavator in a similar position. I believe it was used to clean up beside the tracks as they moved from location to location.
> 
> http://kuvaton.com/kuvei/loading.jpg


There is no way this backhoe was designed for this application! Just like the Skiddy, Impressive BUT STUPID. I would not want to be the second owner of either machine.


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

The backhoes the UP uses around here that "crawl" on the top of the gondola cars is modified with bucket side extensions and the outriggers have channels for riding the top of the car....I haven't seen one in awhile, but they were used to scoop material out of the car and spread it on the banks....like rip rap applications. I thought the guy that operated it had brass ones because he would hang the bucket on the side of the car, and then use the hoe to elevate the tractor and swing on the car...then leap frog car to car.....and no, I wouldn't want to own one of those machines after they traded it off. The stress of picking up a 14k machine daily like that had to do some bending and wear in all the wrong places. A guy told me once to always look at the outrigger pads on a hoe and if they were anything other then factory, stay away......might be great advice.


----------

